# Aufklärung zum Irc-Bot



## TraphiX (18. August 2006)

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen, wo ich einen guten Irc Bot bekomme. Wie läuft das ab ? bleibt dieser Bot auch im channel wenn alle den channel verlassen? Von wo aus wird er geladen? Muss ich meinen Rechner anlassen, damit der Bot connectivität zum channel hat oder läuft das auch so?

Vielen Dank für die Infos,

TraphiX


----------



## schachmat (19. August 2006)

Also der bot läuft immer dann, wenn der rechner, auf dem er läuft im netz is. Und dann bleibt er normalerweise auch in den chans.... es sei denn du willst nen verrückten chan-wechsler bot, der jede sekunde 20 andere channels joint  

wo du den herbekommst weis ich nich...

/edit: gehört doch nach "IRC & ICQ" oder?


----------



## TraphiX (19. August 2006)

ich möchte einen bot in einen channel setzen, will aber nicht die ganze zeit meinen rechner laufen lassen. gibts da ne möglichkeit ?


----------



## Maik (19. August 2006)

*offtopic*

@schachmat & TraphiX: bitte beachtet in euren Beiträgen die Netiquette Nr.12 bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

